# Julie Kedzie vs. Gina Carano



## MJS (Jun 28, 2007)

Came across this MMA fight!!!  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x170n9_gina-carano-vs-julie-kedzie-elitexc


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 28, 2007)

Julie got rocked by that overhand right in the second round. Nice fight all in all.


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, Julie did get pretty banged up in that match.  Gina had some great ground defense IMO.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 28, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yeah, Julie did get pretty banged up in that match. Gina had some great ground defense IMO.


 
Yea I was amazed considering her background in Muay Tai, her ground defense was pretty good for this fight. Or maybe Julie ground attack was not that good.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2007)

I watched the fight on TV. Good stuff!


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yea I was amazed considering her background in Muay Tai, her ground defense was pretty good for this fight. Or maybe Julie ground attack was not that good.


 
I don't know what Ginas background is as far as the ground goes, but she reminded me of Chuck Liddell, whereas rather than stay and look for a submission, she was more Ground-n-pound...and get back up to her feet where she was able to work her strong points.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 28, 2007)

a good match a being given.  some strong techniques at times and some strong punches


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 29, 2007)

It seemed to me that Gina Carano was too strong for Julie Kedzie.  It was a good fight and now that Julie is fighting with Greg Jackson's camp, she will learn a lot.  A rematch is inevitable between the two...and I think that Julie Kedzie could take it the next time around.  Greg Jackson has a solid camp...


----------

